# Raw Food Diet



## phoebe (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently put my dog on a raw food diet because he was not digesting dry food very well. He is doing wonderfully on the raw food but is now so thin which worries me. He was lean to begin with. Any suggestions on a good dry food that I can mix with the raw...


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you feeding him the right amount of raw food (about 3-5% of his body weight I tend to go on).

I found if you mix dry in and bloats them out.


----------



## phoebe (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Chestersmum: I am following the directions on the bag but last night I added some barley that I cooked and it didn't seem to upset his digestion.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

What sort of raw food are you feeding him - chicken wings, beef, liver, fish, tripe, veg?

My guy is only 6 months but willl eat 3 x large chicken wings and an equal amout of beef per day. He also has a portion of mixed veg in that


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

We give Drago BARF as well. I like the idea! 
Drago's favorite is Rabit (bone and meet) he also likes to eat Chicken, Liver, Goat (young ribs) and beef. 
Since we gave him raw diet he loves his food. Drago is now nearly 6 months. 
Our vet said she could see we had him on raw diet as his coat is in a perfect condition and he is very energetic.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

You are very lucky to find a vet who doesn't mind you feeding BARF. Most are totally against it!!

I had to lie to ours and say we were feeding on puppy dry food. When he is older and in perfect condition I shall say it's because we fed him on BARF!

Funny you say re his energy - I find our puppy is a lot calmer on raw food as it has no additives. I gave him some treats the other week and he went completed hyper!!


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

It is the vet who said he is very energetic.. maybe she isn't used to V-power  
I never had a dog on dry food, so I don't know the difference.

I know BARF works for Drago... as he hates to eat the dryfood :


----------

